# exiting new medieval vocal music cd



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So i bought this record of vocal music of early medieval music called ''The miracle of the century'' if you preffer in german since this is a german cd, das wunder des jahrhunderts. executed by ensemble Ordo virtutum.

It may be one of the best vocal cd ever of this time lapse 1013-1054 (11th century).The composer of this is Hermann der lahme von der reichenau.

This is is of course gregorian music,but i would not say it's the geneous of perotin or hildegard von Bingen, but he a decent composer.The singers has a wonderfull voice, but sadely the cd all in german so if you dont have fluent german you can'T read the booklet.

There are some instrumentation toss in there but it'ss mostly vocal music you will hear. it feel like Church music of ancien time.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

One of the most colourfully-named composers - Hermann the Cripple 

For those who are interested, there is a review of this CD at http://www.musica-dei-donum.org/cd_reviews/Raumklang_RK3205.html


----------

